# Nitecore MH10/MH12: micro usb, XM-L2(U2) led, max. 1000 lumens, (beam)shots, compare



## kj75 (May 12, 2015)

User-friendly lights: that is what these ones are made for. Everywhere to charge, easy to operate, and just enough, well-spaced modes. The output specs are the same, only there are some slight differences in shape. Which one of these will be the favorite? Let’s have a look at both lights and compare them also the some competitors.
*
recent released Multitask Hybrid-series members 
*






*powered by XM-L2 (U2) leds
*




*
in “normal” and tactical version
*





*As usual, the (manufacturer) specs to start with:*
*
Features:*

*·**Utilizes a CREE XM-L2 U2 LED*
*·**Maximum output of up to 1000 lumens*
*·**Integrated “Precision Digital Optics Technology” provides extreme reflector*
*performance*
*·**Boasts a peak beam intensity of 13,500 cd and a throw distance of up to 232*
*meters*
*·**Innovative single button offers access to four brightness levels and three special*
*modes (MH10)*
*·** Mode switch offers access to four brightness levels and three special modes (MH12)*
*·**High efficiency constant current circuit provides max runtime of 520 hours*
*·**Integrated power indicator light displays remaining battery power (patented)*
*·**Power indicator’s secondary function displays battery voltage (accurate to 0.1V)*
*·**Charging module with a micro USB port charges Li-ion batteries rapidly*
*·** Features intelligent memory effect (except for SOS and location beacon modes)*
*·** High-efficiency regulation circuit provides unwavering output*
*·** Stainless steel clip included*
*·**Direct access to ultra-low output*
*·**Reverse polarity protection prevents damage from incorrectly inserted batteries*
*·**Constructed from aero grade aluminum alloy with HAIII military grade*
*hard-anodized finish*
*·** Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating*
*·**Waterproof in accordance to IPX-8 (two meters submersible)*
*·**Impact resistant to 1.5 meters*
*·**Tail stand capability
*
*And the output and runtime specs:

*






*Unboxing:
*
As usual, the nice, colorful carton boxes here. Mentioned on it the most important specs, the contents and some “task-pictures”, situations where to use the lights. As always, you have to open this cartons carefully: because of the long flap the risk of a ruptured carton will be high. Scroll down to see what’s in the boxes….

*difference in prints: clear to see the MH12 is meant for tactical use
*




*
almost the same… but the MH12 comes with tactical ring, spare button and high capacity cell
*






*Impressions:
*
Well-machined lights with excellent anodizing and engraving. The leds are perfect centered and the reflectors are clean. Personally, I wouldn’t mention a recycle bin on the light, it’s better to write this in the manual and package only. As expected, the shape of the lights are almost equal, except the tails, because of the MH12’s clicky. Inside the lights it looks all ok: Nitecore is very good in machining are lubing threads: they run very smooth. I ask me how long the usb-covers will last, it looks that’s the only week point. Overall, first impressions are good…take a look at the pictures for more details!

*user friendly, high-output EDC’s
*




*
the “normal” and the tactical version
*




*
easy to carry: MH12 is slightly longer
*





*powered by the same XM-L2 (U2) led
*




*
the (tactical) MH12 at the right
*




*
easy and almost everywhere to charge
*





*a closer look at the micro-usb port. How long will the cover last….?
*




*
power options: CR123A or 18650 cells. Only 18650 cells can be charged inside
*




*
good job on anodizing and engraving
*




*
a look inside the heads. The threads are well greased* 




*
the (different) tailcaps, because of MH12’s clicky
*





*with added tactical ring MH12 doesn’t fit in the holster
*




*
sturdy clips and added lanyards. Clips can be added reversed too
*




*
a lot of power sources possible… 
*




*
simply insert the usb-jack
*




*
and charge the lights for example in your car. The blue indicator informs about the progress
*





*User interface:
*
At first, about charging the lights: that’s different. With MH10, simply insert the jack in the micro-usb port and the light will start charging until the blue light in the mode button goes off. If you do the same with MH12, the light will not charge: first you have to click the tailbutton before charging. Read your manual J Charging works without problems, but will be faster if you charge the cells in an external charger. When the battery capacity is below 50%, the blue indicator will blink once every 2 seconds. If critical, it will blink rapidly.
Both lights do have different interfaces. Let’s start with the simpliest, the MH10: one button for all… A short press for on/off. When on, press and hold for cycling through modes: Lower > Low > Medium > High. When off, press and hold for instant Lower. Handy feature, that I really like! Quick press twice to enter Strobe mode. After that, press and hold to cycle through the special modes: SOS > Location Beacon > (again) Strobe. Only memory for the main-modes, not for the special.
The MH12 has a tailclicky for on/off and momentary. Cycle through the modes by pressing the mode-button. Modes are the same as MH10. Press and hold (while on) the mode button for special mode, starting with strobe. Press and hold to cycle through. MH12 has memory for special modes. Personally, I prefer the MH12 interface.
Both lights do have an integrated power level indication: After installing the batteries, the blue mode button will blink several times to show actual voltage. MH12 can show this without taking out and back in the batteries: press and hold the mode button and after that the tailbutton together. 

*Modes:
*
Both lights have four main-modes: Lower > Low > Medium > High. Because the lights have a real moonlight mode (good job), there a rather big “jumps” to higher modes. (1-70-240-1000 lumens). But still usable. As usual, Nitecore comes with more special modes too: Strobe > SOS > Location Beacon. Enough for most users, I think. So, good job on modes here.

*Size comparison:
*
The Nitecores side by side here, and also compared to some other usb-rechargeables in the same lumen-class: the Lumintop EDC21 and the Klarus RS11 

*Nitecore MH10, Nitecore MH12, Lumintop EDC21 and Klarus RS11
*




*
Nitecore MH10, Nitecore MH12, Lumintop EDC21 and Klarus RS11
*




*
Nitecore MH10, Nitecore MH12, Lumintop EDC21 and Klarus RS11
*





*4 x XM-L2 (U2) led
*




*
the tails
*





*Tint:*

Using the same leds, but difference in tint: my MH12 has a warmer, little greenish tint. Clearly to see at the wallshot I made. Also against the Lumintop EDC21, that has a little bluish tint.






*Beamprofile:
*
Nice beams here, well-suited for the tasks this lights are made for. A rather big hotspot and also usable spill. Because of the smooth reflectors the lights have decent throw.

*Beamshots:
*
At first, the lights projected on a white wall to show their beamprofiles.

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 1/125 sec, 35mm
*




















*animation picture
*





Going outside now…..At first, the four output modes of both lights. After that, an animated comparison each other, after that a shootout to the Lumintop EDC21 and the Klarus RS11.

*Camera settings: ISO100, WB daylight, F/2.7, 4.0 sec, 35mm
*








































*animation picture
*




*
the MH10 against the Lumintop EDC21
*




*
the MH12 against the Klarus RS11
*





*Conclusion:
*
The MH10 and MH12 are good, user-friendly multitask-lights. Easy to carry and charge and (because of the included 18650 cell) ready to use. Good choice for people who need only one all-round light, as spare light in your car, barn or something like that. Because of the steady tailstanding a handy light for reading or marking too. They are well machined, finished and lubed and can last for many years. Nitecore produces complete, thought-out lights. Personally, I’d go for the MH12: although is little bigger, I prefer the interface by a clicky and mode selection via side-button. It has momentary too over the MH10. My MH10 has a better tint, but that may be different on other batches / lights. I hope the usb-cover will last for longer time. Overall, I can recommend this lights, but in future I would have it with magnetic tailcaps!

*Nitecore MH10 and MH12 provided for review *


----------



## Stefano (May 12, 2015)

Nice review, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## desmobob (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the great review. I received a new MH10 in the mail today. It's a gift for non-flashaholic friend. I got her sister the Fenix UC30 a week ago... I'm anxious to see how the MH10 compares.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## djans1397 (May 12, 2015)

Great review! Very thorough. Nice beam shots.


----------



## Nighted (May 13, 2015)

Incredible review! I wish more reviews had outdoor shots like this one. Really nice photos that show what the light is capable of.


----------



## TheThor (May 23, 2015)

Love that beam shots animation a lot! Thank you!


----------



## ikaramazov (Feb 2, 2016)

great light but it becomes a little warm if you run it on its highest setting for any length of time. Practically speaking the middle 2 settings are the ones we find ourselves using most.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 3, 2016)

ikaramazov said:


> great light but it becomes a little warm if you run it on its highest setting for any length of time. Practically speaking the middle 2 settings are the ones we find ourselves using most.



Yes, and IMO are lights like these not designed to run a long time a highest mode. I always use turbo for short time.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice review:thumbsup:

You should try the MH20/MH20-NW as well. Similar output and throw(wider spill, tighter hotspot) as well as quite a few extra features(thermal regulation, button beacon, RCR123 support, one extra output mode, and added functionality with the 2-stage switch) all in a much smaller, more pocketable, package(albeit larger diameter bezel). I have the NW and it is a nice light.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 4, 2016)

Tachead said:


> Nice review:thumbsup:
> 
> You should try the MH20/MH20-NW as well. I have the NW and it is a nice light.



Thanks, an yes, I did already  only the CW-version.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...b-1x18650-max-1000-lumens-(beam)shots-compare

Still one of my favorite little 18650-lights.



> and added functionality with the 2-stage switch)



The switch is 3-stage! Example: half press for instant-low, medium press for on in last memorized, and deep press for instant turbo. 

I still can't believe why this nice UI can be found at later Nitecores....


----------



## indigon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for the great review, nice pics! :thumbsup:

The MH12 is a great light.. -A couple simple tips for the MH12..

1) If you line up the clip with the mode button, it's easier to find button by feel.
2) You can *carefully* bevel trim the rubber USB cover opening nipple 
with a razor blade or small scissor, prevents cover from accidentally opening.


----------



## LightObsession (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for the great review.


----------

